# Airtel gprs setings in tamilnadu circle



## tch.guy (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi everybody.

am using internet connection with my motorola slvr ly mobile. (airtel prepaid connection)
i have windows xp.
airtel charged rs. 20 per day. 
i saw airtel gprs settings (cracks) without rentals.
but does not work.
i want complete step by step settings.
any one send to me.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I suggest a reading of the Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct, you'll get no help with cracks and other illegal activities here.


----------

